# Yes! Finally!!!



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

I finally got my self a new ride. 2004 Norco Sasquatch in near perfect condition for $600 CND. Found this on a local classified forum. I cant ride it much since its all covered in snow out here but from what i can see, this bike works like a charm. I dont have any pictures taken personally yet but heres one taken by the owner.








For more info: https://www.norco.com/bikes/2004bikes/sasquatch.htm
I can tell right away im gonna love riding this bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks pretty sweet. Kind of a poop green but i dig it! The frames downtube and tt look similar to my voltage. Seems like a good find, too bad you cant ride it yet. Just come down to Florida, i went riding in 75 degree weather this past saturday.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A friend of mine has that exact same bike and loves it for dirt jumping and urban. They are somewhat on the heavy side but they're a tank, you won't break it any time soon.

Nice find for $600 CDN too, I know they run upwards of 1400 new.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

sweet......


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

thats awesome nick! i've seen yourt pics, but y dont u post up some pics of it, not from the website. Thats a sick buy! 

Enjoy it man!


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

mrbray101- Well actually its more a military green. Its more like a lighter green in person, though.

snaky69- I dont find it very heavy, probably because im used to my old FS which was about 44LBS.

ontario_bike- I dont have other pictures, that one is the only one i have... for the moment. I'll post some new ones when i get my digital cam back from the repair shop.


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

well nice bike any who. Post up some riding pics when you finally can ride, snow...you crazy northerners.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Hahaha ya i hate snow, but i prefer having a couple of months of snow then having 12 months of intense heat.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

IonicRipper said:


> Hahaha ya i hate snow, but i prefer having a couple of months of snow then having 12 months of intense heat.


true that....snowboarding!!!!!!!!!!!

haha, but i miss biking right now, and the injury isnt helping much.

nice bike, i personally dig the color, and for the price. its a steal


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I miss riding too. I wish this snow would melt and all the parts for my Nemesis would show up at my door just now.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

i wish I lived in CALIFORNIA, so i could skimboard, bike, and ski ... all in one day! but ya, super sick bike, im sure you love it and ride it to death!!!!

so, why did u turn down the 500$ STP?


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

For only $100 more, i could get a way better bike. I doubt i would have been as happy with the STP.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Heres some new pics.
















































On the opposite of most of you guys, im loving the DJIII.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It looks very clean and well taken care of. Nice buy.


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah good call, got any plans for her anytime soon?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I like it, alot.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

mrbray101 said:


> yeah good call, got any plans for her anytime soon?


Not really. Ride it hard, take good care of it and buy new stuff as it breaks.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

yea, so how is that DJ III, thats what comes on my p.1 (2007 fork though) > Most said it sounds bad , but give an explanation of pros and cons please?


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

I didint really try it on jumps or anything yet, but from what i seen so far:
Pros: Soft damping, feels indestructible and its fairly light (compared to what im use to)
Cons: Lack of adjustment (only adjustment i have is preload by putting more air in it, but 2007 series have more adjustments i think) and slow rebound.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

nice, sounds fine for me and what i do! thanks


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ontario_bike said:


> yea, so how is that DJ III, thats what comes on my p.1 (2007 fork though) > Most said it sounds bad , but give an explanation of pros and cons please?


this fork and the '07 DJ series are completely different platforms, just about everything is different, not only different parts, but different dimensions and a2c as well. So hearing a judgement on this fork, then trying to relate it to the '06 or '07 DJ will not work.

nice ride by the way. Look super clean, just about new!


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Here are some new pictures taken with my dad's pro grade digital cam on a nice sunny day 








































Upgrades since last pictures are a 9mm, bolt-on axle on front and Oury grips. I still cant believe how well this bike rides, and people cant believe its is a used 2004 bike i got for $600. Upgrades to come: some new, more aggressive pedals and maybe a barely used 2006 Marzocchi Drop-Off 4 for $200 and a 20mm axle front hub (to fit the Drop-Off's 20mm axle) and transfer the 9mm bolt-on to the rear hub. I need a job first though :madman:


----------



## steve695 (Jul 28, 2006)

i got the exact same bike only in silver and i have a SUN double track rim on the back.

Its a sick bike ay, ive had mine for 3 days and people say they r heavy but they feel light to me aswell. Sasquatch's are mad. Im loving mine and cant wait to hit the downhills on it this weekend


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

They are on the heavy side of hardtails, but im just fine with the weight. My old bike was a cheap full suspension bike that weighed 44 pounds, the Sasquatch is a big improvement in weight and everything else.


----------

